# Constant throwing up - thick, foamy, mucus?



## DiegosMom

Diego is sick right now ... bringing up this light colored thick, foamy mucus type stuff. He has done it 7 or 8 times in the past hour. Not a lot each time, but I am at a loss as to what to do. I have never been a puppy momma before. He is about 20 weeks old...

Edit: he has thrown up another 3 times since writing this post - it is very thick, sometimes it just hangs out of his mouth ... poor baby.


----------



## svdreamer

He must have gotten into something. They do this every once and a while, throw up without us knowing why. It should be ok, just keep an eye on him. I don't what time it is where you live, but he should be fine until morning. If he can't eat or drink in the morning without throwing up, maybe a trip to the vet would be in order.


----------



## Sarahboo

Big hugs from romi & me.
Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## michele

I would see a vet,Lily had the same thing last week vet said it was a virus she also had a temperature he's only a baby so needs a vet


----------



## DiegosMom

Thank you for your replies. He stopped throwing up right after my "edit." We stayed up awhile longer to make sure and then went to bed around 3:15AM. He slept the rest of the night and hubby took him outside at 8:00AM and he urinated and then slept another hour. He hasn't gone near the food dish, yet, but I'm keeping an eye on him. 

Thank you so much,

Sandra


----------



## Yoshismom

If he is not eating I would take him on to the vet. When was the last time he ate? The foamy, yellow stuff he is throwing up means he has an empty stomach. Is he drinking water? If not, do you have any plain, Pedialyte to keep his electrolytes up?


----------



## DiegosMom

I don't have any Pedialyte .... he drank just a little bit of water earlier this morning and has since eaten a couple of pieces of dog food. He chewed on a bone for a little bit and has urinated once. He tried defecating but that was also kind of mucus and strange. Right now he is sleeping in the sun. 

I do have some canned pure pumpkin that I froze in little Tbs size portions ... I gave him that when he was constipated awhile back. Hubby thinks I should try to give him some today. What do you think?


----------



## michele

Take him to the vets !


----------



## DiegosMom

Crud .. I think I know what is wrong with him. Hubby is on his way home and we will probably take him to the vet. I found out my young son fed him a couple of raisins yesterday - after I had specifically told him to keep the raisins away from the puppies. Just checked my "toxic food for dogs" list and raisins are a big NO NO. *sigh* Thankfully Diego did not consume a handful, as the site says even that small amount can be deadly.


----------



## KayC

Yes even a small amount of raisins can cause kidney failure in a little one. I hope you get him to the vet and let us know how he is doing.


----------



## widogmom

Definitely to the vet. If it's something serious, it could get worse while you wait.


----------



## Dixie Belle

If he's throwing up when you feed him and give him water, you need to call the vet. He can dehydrate. When Dixie was throwing up, I with held food and water for 4 hours. The vet told me to give her a teaspoon of chicken baby food and if she held it down before giving her anything else. I also let her lick an ice cube.


----------



## DiegosMom

Thank you, everyone! Diego has perked up quite a bit and has eaten some and had some water. He hasn't thrown up since about 2:30AM. He played some with Zeus (our other puppy) and went outside to "piddle."  Still keeping an eye on his fluid intake and out take but we seemed to have survived this round of 4 yr old vs. fur baby. No more raisins for the 4 yr old for quite awhile! (and I also learned that I need to have an emergency vet fund at all times)

I will have to say that I am so glad this forum is here! Thank you all, so much!


----------

